# Can LEO's here give opinion?



## K9unit83 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi all! Im doing a project for one of my classes, and was requested to seek the response from people in the law enforcement field regarding the story/issues i chose. Here is a summary of my story and at the end I would greatly appreciate if you guys answered a couple questions listed below. Thank you for your time and hopefully soon I will be one of you guys. Thank you again. 
" Case 6 – “Constitutional Rights” You have worked three years with a medium sized department as a traffic patrolman. You are really excited because you just were promoted to the detective division. Not much experience in your part when it comes to investigations. However, your partner is Will Madden, a veteran in the police force. Madden has been an investigator for twenty-nine years, he was assigned to give you pointers in the field, and “break you in”.Will mentions that he is working on an armed robbery case and has a good suspect. They drive to the suspect’s residence. “Here we are. Let’s go see if the boy knows anything”, says Will. Will knocks on the suspect’s door but there is no answer. He checks to see if the door is unlocked and it actually is. “Let’s go see if the boy is in his room,” says Will as he opens the door. You question Will about a warrant and he tells you not to worry about it. The suspect is in the shower and Will takes the opportunity to search his room. He then finds a .45 automatic in the dresser drawer. “It looks like the gun the store owner described as being the one the robber used,” says Will. The man gets out of the shower and is shocked to see both detectives sitting in his bedroom. The man asks if they have a warrant, Will says that they don’t need one because they have probable cause. Will presses the suspect to give the money back or things will get ugly for him. Will then goes even further and says that he has a witness that saw him do it; fingerprints; has the gun, and now has the perpetrator. After more threats, the suspect finally admits to it and directs Will to where the money is hidden. After the suspect is taken by the patrol car, you finally decide to question about the methods Will used. You mention that both of them had violated the suspect’s constitutional rights. “We broke and entered his residence, made an llegal search, and questioned him without advising him of his rights.”Will tells you that you have much to learn in terms of investigations, and mentions that they were lucky to find the gun used in the robbery. Will then admits to have lied about having a witness or any fingerprints. He then tells you that when they get into court, to make sure the same thing is said by both detectives-that the suspect let us in, the gun was out in the open, we gave him his rights, and he decided to waive it and talk without the presence of a lawyer."
1. How long have you been a police officer for?
2. What rank are you?
3. What would you do about what Will did? Would you go along with Will's story or report to a supervisor?
4. What would have been the proper investigative steps to take?
5. If the suspect had refused to anwer questions and demanded that he be appointed a lawyer, what "pressures" could Will place on the suspect?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

I hate to break it to you, but a majority of folks here will think that helping you is too much like work, or an oral board. How lazy is your professor? Because I think he just yanked a scene from 'Training Day'. 

Answers:
1. 2 years (but I have been a sarcastic a-hole for 31)
2. I am a jedi knight overlord
3. blah blah blah
4. ashjkdflaksdhkjlajhsf
5. sorry, I fell asleep on my keyboard, but a firearm to the grill will make people do anything for #5 but did you really need us to answer these?

Good luck getting in the field though, and I am sure someone will give you a legitmate response at some point.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

As my great mentor Alonzo Harris once said, "You only know what you can prove".

I don't know what your professor is telling you, but that's not the way it went down.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

I don't know about constitooshunul writes, but answer me this. If your driving down the road in a four door motorcycle, and two of it's wheels fall off, how many pancakes does it take to make a dog house? Stumped? Well, the answer is fourteen. The reason? Well of course, because ice cream has no bones.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Harley387 said:


> I don't know about constitooshunul writes, but answer me this. If your driving down the road in a four door motorcycle, and two of it's wheels fall off, how many pancakes does it take to make a dog house? Stumped? Well, the answer is fourteen. The reason? Well of course, because ice cream has no bones.


:L::L::L:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Answer it like this: What seems right? 

Does it seem right to go along with that? If you think yes...then you're an idiot and stop trying to be a cop. If you think no...good for you. You answered the question. Plain and simple.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

PM and ask Macop it has all the answers and opinions for every question
on every department and issue in MA


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> PM and ask Macop it has all the answers and opinions for every question
> on every department and issue in MA


:L:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This Thread is Hilarious!


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

1. How long have you been a police officer for? 15 years
2. What rank are you? Patrolman
3. What would you do about what Will did? Would you go along with Will's story or report to a supervisor? I wouldn't do anything, because he'd be in the house alone. I wouldn't have entered. 
4. What would have been the proper investigative steps to take? Talk to the suspect and witnesses to gain more information as to the investigation and then seek a warrant to seize and search.
5. If the suspect had refused to anwer questions and demanded that he be appointed a lawyer, what "pressures" could Will place on the suspect? None.

There are your desired answers. Good luck.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

kttref said:


> Answer it like this: What seems right?
> 
> Does it seem right to go along with that? If you think yes...then you're an idiot and stop trying to be a cop. If you think no...good for you. You answered the question. Plain and simple.


Whatever. My first FTO Vic Mackey disagrees.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

"King Kong ain't got nothin' on me!"


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Wanna go home or ya wanna go ta jail?? 
1st I'd put the .45 in the mopes suck and pull the trigger, then sell the gun to a junkie. Then I'd take the money, find a hooker then buy a mound of blow and party all weekend..


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Deuce said:


> Wanna go home or ya wanna go ta jail??
> 1st I'd put the .45 in the mopes suck and pull the trigger, then sell the gun to a junkie. Then I'd take the money, find a hooker then buy a mound of blow and party all weekend..


I'm going for some beer instead of the blow, Everything else is perfect
:t:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

bbelichick said:


> Whatever. My first FTO Vic Mackey disagrees.


What part of that would your first FTO disagree with?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

kttref said:


> What part of that would your first FTO disagree with?


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

kttref said:


> What part of that would your first FTO disagree with?


Sounds like good police work to me. I ran it by Vic, and he said that it was a texbook robbery investigation, except he would have turned on the stove and fried the suspect's face on the burner. Other than that, kudos.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh....got it....guess who doesn't watch too many cop shows....And I'm dumb anyway


----------

